# HOW TO: Seek advice in a thread for fish illness related issues



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you're unable to find the information on this site or through a google search for your fish illness related issues.










White spots on your fish, slime coat coming off the fish, fungus on the eye&#8230;just to name a few.

We've all been there and experienced it. In order to help us help you get the right answer or direct you to a possible resolution to your fish problem, please ensure you have the information included in your thread necessary for a forum member to help you. This helps save time, redundancy, and repetitive posts.

Fish health is correlated to the level of stress they can tolerate. Their immune system weakens when they are stressed. Similar to a human, when you become stress, you may experience head aches or more susceptible to getting a cold. Before you go out and spend money on medication, you MAY consider looking at things that may stress your fish.

What variables that can stress the fish you ask?

water quality (overfeeding, lack of water changes, accumulation of toxic chemicals)
water changes in parameter or temperature
other fish
lighting that is too bright
lack of hiding spots
lack of shaded areas for fish to seek cover from bright light
pH crash
transportation from the LFS to your home
lack of GH in the water
fish isn't adapting or adjusting well to it's new environment
&#8230;many more&#8230;

POSTING YOUR THREAD
DO NOT simply say you need help with your fish or ich issues. HELP US HELP YOU: Please ensure you include the following information in your thread and provide a description of what the problem is. A picture of the problem would also expedite receiving an answer http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/


*Size of tank:* (how many gallons?)

*Type of lighting (include size of fixture):* (36" T5HO, 24" T8, 48" LED,&#8230

*Duration of photoperiod:* (the number of hours you have your lights on per day)

*Type of substrate:* (sand, gravel, eco-complete, barebottom, ADA&#8230

*Frequency of dosing fertilizers (name them): *(Only dose Seachem Comprehensive every day)

*Temperature of your tank:* (celcius or Fahrenheit)

*pH:* (do a pH test of your water)

*GH: *(do a GH test of your water)

*KH*: (do a GH test of your water)

*Nitrate levels:* (provide a ppm measure of nitrate if known, unknown&#8230

*CO2 source:* (metricide, excel, CO2 injection, none&#8230

*How often do you do water change: *(every 2 months)

*How much water do you change: *(10% each time)

*Type of fish and how many in the tank:* (12 ancistrus plecos, goldfish, 1000 cardinal tetras)

*What do you feed your fish and how often:* (ex. I feed my fish a handful of flake food every hour)

*Do you have algae in the tank?* (Yes I have this algae that look like black brush algae)

*Description of your fish illness problem: *(ex. I'm noticing these white spots on the fish, the eye of the fish has white fluffy stuff, the fin looks like it's rotting, the fish are always hiding, the fish won't eat, a long worm is coming out of the fish on the anal area)



From personal experience:
Once a fish has some sort of disease or illness such as ich, there's already a high likelihood that the fish will not survive. Best quick solution is to do more frequent water change (10% to 20%) to provide the fish with quality water which in turn MAY give the fish a boost with it's immune system. Find the source of the stress the fish is experiencing before going out to buy medication. I am a big advocate of providing a natural environment for the fish which includes almond leaves, having plants, and providing quality water; therefore, I would limit the use of any fish related anti-biotic medications as a very last last last resort. Anti-biotic only remediate the issue now, but long-term would not be as good. This is left for a discussion elsewhere.

Some threads that may help remedy your issue:

Callamanus worms and solutions:lhttp://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/
Leaf Litter Benefits: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/leaf-litter-questions-21930/
Water parameter in the Lower Mainland: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/
Adjusting hardness of water: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/
Member's Water change and feeding schedules: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/water-changes-feed-schedules-13247/
Fish Medications: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/over-counter-fish-meds-275/


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another great thread and awesome job!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gee thanks. It was a cut and paste job from the other one. Thanks again for collaborating and proofreading.


----------

